
Show HN: ESLint must-use-await – flags callbacks and .then() in JavaScript - nailer
https://www.npmjs.com/package/eslint-plugin-must-use-await?a
======
nailer
Author here. I'm currently flattening a large codebase with a bunch of
callbacks and .then() and wanted to see if I could use eslint to help catch
them all. Someone suggested I make it into a 'Show HN' so here you go.

I created this using Björn Tegelund's excellent tutorial:
[https://medium.com/@btegelund/creating-an-eslint-
plugin-87f1...](https://medium.com/@btegelund/creating-an-eslint-
plugin-87f1cb42767f)

I hope fellow ES2017 folk find it useful.

------
l5870uoo9y
Does it have a Github repository?

~~~
nailer
Yep. [https://github.com/mikemaccana/eslint-must-use-
await](https://github.com/mikemaccana/eslint-must-use-await)

Gotta add it it to the README.md!

